# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Ban report - Sep14

## Buffdawg

I scanned the forums a bit and couldn't find one so just wanted to let you guys know they've caught and banned me for using a 3rd party program on Sept 14. The error message I get is:

"Your Guild Wars 2 account has been terminated for modifying or tampering with the game, which is a breach of the User Agreement and Rulesof Conduct. This action is permanent."

No email yet though.

To be specific - I was using a speedhack with memory read/write which was injected. Was told by most on the forums who know more bout this stuff than me that based on their scans they didn't find any anti-hack/cheating system with GW2 - so I do believe this must've been a player report, or based on some quacky place I visited which was some how red-flagged in their logs (and maybe a GM invisibly following me around while i flew underground to resources nodes  :Smile:  )

I'll throw a support ticket in and complain and see if I get it back. Heard others were getting banned for being hacked into - although their ban message was apparently somewhat different from mine.

----------


## Dmirx

Did you use some public speedhack or self-made one?

----------


## Buffdawg

public

But not that public in the sense that i saw maybe 20-30 users max on it

----------


## xnvidia

Never use public hacks...... you asked for it

----------


## bigray

> Never use public hacks...... you asked for it


who is this guy? 

public or private they still catch you the same way, its got nothing to do with it.

eg; if they are looking out for a speed hack they look for people moving around fast

----------


## Buffdawg

Jus tryin to inform the community, did I seem like I was qq'ing?

Thx for the free bump tho - like I said - don't think it was cuz it was a public hack issue. Moreso because I got player reported and then maybe a GM looking at my logs. If it was coding - everyone using the hack would get banned - and not everyone did - in fact only 2/30 reported so far.

----------


## Buffdawg

And to clarify - there was only 1 other guy who got banned Sept 14 - he got the same message as me.

All others prior had been banned because they got hacked into and were suspected of gold trading (probably by Chinese hackers phishing their passwords and the like), and when they threw down a support ticket, they got their account back in 24-48 hours.

----------


## empty_skillz

i was banned aswell. only used speed hack for 2min 3days ago. 

i didint even move with it, couldnt get it to work ( it was outdated i noticed that after some uppdate ) but i still got banned

----------


## molzofbrian

speed hacks are a no no. If any system is in place your banned. Its like a giant Nazi flag on your house. Your done for.

----------


## bigray

im assuming thats the same for teleport hacks as well?

----------


## hulm

If it's an injection then it's not going to be difficult for them to detect, without any anti-detection software if that even exists. They wouldn't need to specifically have any programs included with the game for them to be able to track this. (Think Warden from Blizzard)

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Warden is a "hello world", who is scared by the warden these days ..

----------


## Neymar

Just a heads up to others go have use the "SuperSpeedGrav" hack in the bots and programs section. 

I have used it quite a lot in the last few days just exploring level 70-80 areas when I'm level 60. No ban for me but I will stop using this now  :Smile:

----------


## xnvidia

> who is this guy? 
> 
> public or private they still catch you the same way, its got nothing to do with it.
> 
> eg; if they are looking out for a speed hack they look for people moving around fast


I'm a guy  :Smile: 

And you obviously don't have a clue about memory editing and injections, coding to be shorter.
Like internet heros trying to be smart to satisfy their ego.

So FYI, between public hacks and private, beside watching at you directly ingame, there is a huge difference. Google is your friend.

See ya around

----------


## Renzou2k4

> And you obviously don't have a clue about memory editing and injections, coding to be shorter.
> Like internet heros trying to be smart to satisfy their ego.
> 
> Google is your friend.


I'm not saying.... but I'm saying...

----------


## JuJuBoSc

There is not really huge difference as most of the speedhack use the same methods.
All depend how the private hack is made in the end.

----------


## archlord12345

thanks for warning

----------


## warheart209

It's usually a player report then the gM checks and bam ban hammered. It's like Swtor u can space bot for months make a ton of money. but the second u try to use speedhack to level fast or herb u get banned because players are gay and report. Plus the inject part hurts im botting 8 GW 2 guardians no inject bot and all running fine at 80.

----------


## BaneW

> who is this guy? 
> 
> public or private they still catch you the same way, its got nothing to do with it.
> 
> eg; if they are looking out for a speed hack they look for people moving around fast


Actually, if they are looking for a public hack they can check how it interacts with the client and search for that very specific string. Most private hacks use differing methods from the public ones, as the ones who develop privately are higher skilled. For instance I can still see unid's in Diablo 3 today because of a private hack.

It's faster and easier to download a public hack and figure out what it is changing and prevent it from being changed/add a detection algorithm

----------

